# Opinions needed: 4 versus 6 cylinder for my situation?



## knoq2wice (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm planning on buying my first truck, and from what I've heard and read so far, the Nissan Frontier is exactly what I'm looking for. I have a question though I'm hoping you guys can help with.

I'm trying to decide between the 4 cylinder Frontier XE, and the V6 Frontier SE (4x2, AT, 2005 models). The people I've asked in person all recommend the V6 to me, though I'd like to find out if the 4 cylinder would be enough power for my needs.

The main use of the truck will be commuting to and from work during the day (40+ miles round trip) and evenings and weekends, it will carry my music gear to gigs (keyboards, guitars, amps, etc)... I suspect the gear, depending on what I bring along, will weigh 200-500 lbs max. I'm getting the 6 foot bed, as I need the length for my full-size keyboards.
What I "don't" forsee ever using the truck for is offroading, towing anything, racing, or loading up the bed with anything extremely heavy. Maybe with a future truck, but not now.

Since my job is pretty far away, and gas prices are high, I'm leaning away from the V6 and considering the 4 cylinder XE model.... but I want to find out if, given my expected usage of the truck, the 4 cylinder is still an ok choice? During regular street/freeway driving, and when the bed is moderately loaded, will the 4 cylinder do alright? Does it have enough oomph to navigate through traffic, or will it not have anything to give me when I need it?

Anyhow, thanks in advance for your help. This is about the final hang-up in my decision to go down and buy the truck


----------



## 05fronty (Oct 18, 2005)

knoq2wice said:


> I'm planning on buying my first truck, and from what I've heard and read so far, the Nissan Frontier is exactly what I'm looking for. I have a question though I'm hoping you guys can help with.
> 
> I'm trying to decide between the 4 cylinder Frontier XE, and the V6 Frontier SE (4x2, AT, 2005 models). The people I've asked in person all recommend the V6 to me, though I'd like to find out if the 4 cylinder would be enough power for my needs.
> 
> ...


Get the V6. You will never regret you did. You might not need the power now, but someone day you might.


----------



## johnnyhammers (Oct 13, 2005)

The four cyl will be totally fine. you'll get around with no problems and have enough power to live with quite comfortably.

Having said that, I under stand that the V6 and 4cyl get pretty similar milage in the real world. you get maybe twice the power for only slightly worse mileage. My father always said that if some is good and more is better, than waay too much is just enough. Do a search in the frontier page for gas mileage, this has been a topic of recent debate and should be very helpful.

I own a 97 Hardbody 4x4 with KA24E (older 4 banger), my mileage is about 21mpg on the highway and 15-18 in the city. In a 50/50 mix of city and highway driving I average about 18MPG. The V6 in the same truck gets exactly the same mileage, and I often wish for more power. so in my case the V6 is a no brainer. But you are considering a new truck, and electronic motor management has developed by leaps and bounds in just the past few years, so these new motors are great at making lots of power while getting great fuel mileage. 

Do the fuel mileage search. I bet it's worth your time. 
Good luck
Johnny :cheers:


----------



## 05fronty (Oct 18, 2005)

johnnyhammers said:


> The four cyl will be totally fine. you'll get around with no problems and have enough power to live with quite comfortably.
> 
> Having said that, I under stand that the V6 and 4cyl get pretty similar milage in the real world. you get maybe twice the power for only slightly worse mileage. My father always said that if some is good and more is better, than waay too much is just enough. Do a search in the frontier page for gas mileage, this has been a topic of recent debate and should be very helpful.
> 
> ...


I dont see how the 4 cyl can push the new Frontiers. They way a lot more than the previous ones! I don't think the 4 bangers will last too long.


----------



## thrillhouse (Oct 29, 2005)

05fronty said:


> Get the V6. You will never regret you did. You might not need the power now, but someone day you might.


I have the 4 banger and at first it was a dog, and now after 1300 miles and the power has picked up along with the mileage, I just switched over to 89 octane today and it made a BIG diff in smoothness of the engine and a lil more pep. from what I hear tho gas mileage isnt that much of a difference, but I drove both and the v6 has gobs of torque. But I bought the four mainly for the same reasons as you. I figure if I wanna go fast or have lots of torque Ill buy a car for speed and a duramax deisel with some banks power later on. either way the frontier is a badass truck youll love it.


----------



## 05fronty (Oct 18, 2005)

thrillhouse said:


> I have the 4 banger and at first it was a dog, and now after 1300 miles and the power has picked up along with the mileage, I just switched over to 89 octane today and it made a BIG diff in smoothness of the engine and a lil more pep. from what I hear tho gas mileage isnt that much of a difference, but I drove both and the v6 has gobs of torque. But I bought the four mainly for the same reasons as you. I figure if I wanna go fast or have lots of torque Ill buy a car for speed and a duramax deisel with some banks power later on. either way the frontier is a badass truck youll love it.


Why not have the cake and eat it too for just a lil more green? Get the V6!


----------



## johnnyhammers (Oct 13, 2005)

05fronty said:


> I dont see how the 4 cyl can push the new Frontiers. They way a lot more than the previous ones! I don't think the 4 bangers will last too long.


This just goes back to the thing about modern electronic motor management. they can do truly amazing things with a basic internal combustion engine.


----------



## johnnyhammers (Oct 13, 2005)

thrillhouse said:


> I have the 4 banger and at first it was a dog, and now after 1300 miles and the power has picked up along with the mileage, I just switched over to 89 octane today and it made a BIG diff in smoothness of the engine and a lil more pep. from what I hear tho gas mileage isnt that much of a difference, but I drove both and the v6 has gobs of torque. But I bought the four mainly for the same reasons as you. I figure if I wanna go fast or have lots of torque Ill buy a car for speed and a duramax deisel with some banks power later on. either way the frontier is a badass truck youll love it.


I may be contradicting myself, but I have to agree. my truck is not a sports car, and it will never be one; that's what the SX and Z cars are for. Nor is my truck (4cyl) a killer tow vehicle, that's what the Titan is for.
I guess you have to buy it for how you are going to use it. Are you an agressive driver in traffic, or can you just let the guy go around you and cruise at you own pace?


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

knoq2wice said:


> I'm planning on buying my first truck, and from what I've heard and read so far, the Nissan Frontier is exactly what I'm looking for. I have a question though I'm hoping you guys can help with.
> 
> I'm trying to decide between the 4 cylinder Frontier XE, and the V6 Frontier SE (4x2, AT, 2005 models). The people I've asked in person all recommend the V6 to me, though I'd like to find out if the 4 cylinder would be enough power for my needs.
> 
> ...


Test drive them both and see which you like better.

Some people have to have the power.
Most people nowadays seem to want a whole lot more power than they ever really need.
I know a few people who are looking to pull their large boats or horse trailers, but most people go with a big truck just for the power; for the ability to stomp on it if they want to pull into traffic quicker or get ahead of someone.

My 4-cyl and 5-spd are plenty for me.
I average at least 27 MPG (80% highway / 20% city).
I've hauled my brother's 12' two man boat & trailer; no problems.
I've hauled my son's upright piano in the bed; no problems.
I have no need to "drive it like I stole it" or drive it like Jeff Gordon.
I've never felt unsafe in traffic because of a lack of power.
Maybe I drive like a grandma (no offense grandmas), but to me the "lack of power" is worth the economy.
I'm not really in that much of a rush to get anywhere.

But, to each his/her own. Good Luck in your search and I hope I can welcome you as a new Frontier owner soon :thumbup:


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

Knoq2wice,

I purchased a new 2000 Frontier XE KC with an automatic
transmission in 2000 when I retired. It was a wonderful truck although it never got better than 20 mpg.

I had a/c and cruise control. It didn't have enough power
to keep from having to shift down on long hills. I was very
disappointed with that aspect.

This year I traded it in on an '05 Frontier LE KC with auto-
matic. This truck has plenty of power. I drive it like the
little old man that I am, but when I want to get on the freeways I have enough power to blend in with traffic easily.

I am getting a little over 18 mpg in town and over 21 mpg
on the road. Not really that much difference. At times I
carry some pretty heavy loads and this is where this baby
puts the XE to shame.

I would highly recommend the V-6. It'll cost more, but it will be worth more when you get rid of it too.

The only way to find out which one is best for you is to drive them both and I don't think that the load you are talking about will be difficult for either truck.

If you decide to put an aftermarket exhaust on your truck the V-6 will definitely sound better.

Good luck with your decision.

OkieScot






knoq2wice said:


> I'm planning on buying my first truck, and from what I've heard and read so far, the Nissan Frontier is exactly what I'm looking for. I have a question though I'm hoping you guys can help with.
> 
> I'm trying to decide between the 4 cylinder Frontier XE, and the V6 Frontier SE (4x2, AT, 2005 models). The people I've asked in person all recommend the V6 to me, though I'd like to find out if the 4 cylinder would be enough power for my needs.
> 
> ...


----------



## NismoFrontin' (Oct 4, 2005)

I'd say, having a 4cyl myself, the 4cyl Frontier would probably be perfectly sufficient for what you plan to do, however, I'd still go with the 4.0. It seems to me that a lot more thought and development went into this engine than its 2.5 counterpart. You'll probably have better reliability and definitely have more fun passing people up on the freeway. With that said, the 4-banger in my truck has been able to handle plenty of heavy loads (furniture, concrete, lumber, etc.), so I'd have to say that either truck would handle some music equipment with ease.


----------



## surfermsd (Oct 3, 2005)

another vote for the 4.0 Like others say its a great engine and it seems nissan made it perfect. Also it might help your resell value since most people are going to want a 4.0 compared to the 2.5


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

if nothing else i recommend the SE over an XE for the added features... 

and surfermsd is right, resale on a 4cyl is going to suck


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

avenger said:


> and surfermsd is right, resale on a 4cyl is going to suck


If the price of gas keeps going back down, i'd have to agree; people love their power (needed or not). But, if we go the other way any time soon and gas tops $3/gal again and stays there, I think the 4-cyls will have a pretty good resale.


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

If you buy the 4-cyl, you'd better be planning on keeping it for a LOOOONG time. The V6 will hold its value MUCH BETTER than the 4-cyl.

I also drive 40+ miles one-way on my commute... my NISMO V6 averages 19-21 mpg on the Interstate. 

FWIW, I test drove a 4-cyl and thought I was going to have to get out and push it up a hill.


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

msubullyfan said:


> If you buy the 4-cyl, you'd better be planning on keeping it for a LOOOONG time. The V6 will hold its value MUCH BETTER than the 4-cyl.
> 
> I also drive 40+ miles one-way on my commute... my NISMO V6 averages 19-21 mpg on the Interstate.
> 
> FWIW, I test drove a 4-cyl and thought I was going to have to get out and push it up a hill.


You got me a little curious about my truck "deal".

Sticker: $16,700
Paid: $14,400
Edmunds Value: $13,553 

I have 10.5k miles on my truck right now. I bought it in December 2005.

I know that's very low mileage, but it seems like it's holding its value pretty well to me. Of course, what it says I can get on a Website for the truck and what I can get in the real world could be way different.

Has anyone else checked the numbers on their truck?


----------



## abmobil (Nov 22, 2004)

When I test drove my 04 4cyl I thought that it felt sluggish compared to my 97 hardbody but with only 8 miles on it I knew it was going to need some break in time.
It really started to wake up once it had over a 1000 miles on it.
I also test drove a 05 4cyl and it was slower than my 04 and I know it weighs about 300 lbs more but im sure the 05 4cyl will be faster than my 04 with some miles put on it.
The 4.0 is awsome but the 4cyl are perfectly adaquate for these trucks.


----------



## demob05 (Apr 26, 2005)

I got the 4 cylnder XE (2005 model) this past Spring, and been closely monitoring the gas mileage. With just about even highway and city (commuting in L.A., even highway feels like city driving most of the time), I get on average 20 mpg's, with highest being 22 mpg a few months ago. Mostly, it'll stay around 19-20 mpg.
I think most others with the 2.5L are reporting the same, and the 4.0 6 seems to be only slightly less in mpg. So for gas mileage, I don't see too much of a difference.


----------



## xtreme43s10 (Oct 9, 2005)

i just bought an 05 xe for the same reason you do i do alot of driving and still wanted a truck i get on avg. around 22 mpg+ and that is driving way to fast everywhere i go, i have no problems cruising at 80-85 mph on the highway, it has plenty of power to drive around town. and if you have no plans of towing it would be fine for what you want. my brother also just picked up an 05 se with 4wd v6 etc. his truck is nice, but if you don't need v6 why buy one it is more $$ and get worse gas mileage. I have drivin both trucks and haven't noticed any difference except he has a little more power if i need it. also my insurance is cheaper then his too if that means anything as well, we are both single males, he's 22 i am 24 and have the same insurance company and i still pay a good bit less then him.


----------



## spat (Oct 15, 2005)

knoq2wice said:


> I'm planning on buying my first truck, and from what I've heard and read so far, the Nissan Frontier is exactly what I'm looking for. I have a question though I'm hoping you guys can help with.
> 
> I'm trying to decide between the 4 cylinder Frontier XE, and the V6 Frontier SE (4x2, AT, 2005 models). The people I've asked in person all recommend the V6 to me, though I'd like to find out if the 4 cylinder would be enough power for my needs.
> 
> ...


Only thing I have to add is if you plan to keep the truck for life you will likely do better with the 4cyl. and maintenance will be a lot less. In Nissans overall history the only engines that last as long as the 4 bangers was the old strait 6 cyl. but it takes dedication of maintenance, regardless what you choose, to keep them going forever. I personaly would love to see a new strait 6 for the truck! I have 2 of the old L engines waiting to go in something one day, one from a 240 and one from a maxima.


----------



## demob05 (Apr 26, 2005)

*4 cylinder reliability*



NismoFrontin' said:


> I'd say, having a 4cyl myself, the 4cyl Frontier would probably be perfectly sufficient for what you plan to do, however, I'd still go with the 4.0. It seems to me that a lot more thought and development went into this engine than its 2.5 counterpart. You'll probably have better reliability and definitely have more fun passing people up on the freeway. With that said, the 4-banger in my truck has been able to handle plenty of heavy loads (furniture, concrete, lumber, etc.), so I'd have to say that either truck would handle some music equipment with ease.


 Don't exactly know about the reliability comparison between the 4.0 (V6) and the 4 banger... the 2.5L Q engine's can be seen throughout all the Nissan lineup, and seems to be proven for its strength and durability (for a 4 cylinder engine). I would venture that, if not neglected or abused of course, may be close to bulletproof and will last forever, even in a truck chasis.


----------



## Cusser (Apr 16, 2004)

For most cases the 4 cylinder will have plenty of power, like my 1998 Frontier 4 cyl, 5 speed. I'd bet it has 50% more HP and way more pickup than my 1988 Mazda B2200.


----------



## 2005fronty4banger (Aug 29, 2005)

The 2.5 has plenty of power for the Fronty. If you plan on towing 4000 pounds then go for the v six. Otherwise you are just wasting money. I regularly get 25mpg with my 05 2.5 with 5 speed. I would not live with the 16mpg that most report from the v six. I don't care if it is fast. Big Deal.


----------

